# [A] 20" Rad - Orbea MX20



## Surtre (24. Februar 2017)

Nachdem der Aufbauthread zum 16"-Rad recht unterhaltsam war (zumindest für mich), würde ich auch  Zwischenstände und Ideen für die nächste Radgröße unseres Fuhrparks zusammentragen, sofern erwünscht. (Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Stimmung im Kinderradbereich in letzter nicht mehr ganz so locker ist. Evtl. bin ich da aber auch nur zu empfindlich...)

Ich fange einfach mal an, in der Versenkung verschwinden kann der Thread ja immernoch: 
Die Anforderung von der Fahrerin war: Bunt soll es sein. O-Ton: "Alle Farben soll der Rahmen haben!" Ich habe noch keine endgültige Idee, wie ich es umsetze, die Technik betrifft es aber nicht direkt. Der Teileeinkauf ging also schon los.

@giant_r hat supernetterweise ein Orbea MX20 Dirt besorgt, aus welchem der Rahmen als Basis herhalten soll.



Die Canti-Sockel sind mittlerweile schon entfernt, die Querverbindung der Kettenstreben ist in Bearbeitung, Steuerrohr und Innenlagergehäuse werden wieder befräst werden. Ein bisschen Kleinkram hier und da findet sich zum Bearbeiten.

Da der Rahmen wohl hauptsächlich das Motto "bunt" aufnehmen wird, sollen die restlichen Teile weitestgehend schwarz gehalten werden.
Da wären nach aktuellem Stand:
Kurbelbasis:
Meine Noir vom Stadtrad, die ich mit einem lockeren Pedalinsert aufgeben musste, wird nachgenutzt. Am 16"-Rad hat sie mangels 64er Lochkreis nicht gepasst. Sie wird nun mit einer RR-GXP-Welle verheiratet, noch weiter zusammengeschoben, gekürzt, bearbeitet etc.
Der erste Schritt ist getan:



Welches Innenlager zum Einsatz kommt, muss ich vermutlich nicht erwähnen. 
Gabel:
Das Orbea ist für relativ große Gabeleinbauhöhen ausgelegt, was für die Federgabeleignung positiv ist. Zumindest irgendwann, zum Anfang wird eine Starrgabel verbaut, genauer das bekannte Chinamodell:



Deren Einbauhöhe ist zu gering, einen Teil des Ausgleichs liefert aber die untere Steuersatzschale:


----------



## giant_r (24. Februar 2017)

klar, dass ich das thema aboniere....und mit dem bike habe ich dir gerne geholfen, du hattet aber auch glueck, dass das angebot an gebrauchten gerade gut war.
mit der china carbon gabel sparst  du schon mal knapp 400g gegen die orbea disc gabel. als ich aufgebaut habe, stand ich echt auf der leitung und bin auf die idee mit der regulierung ueber das steuerlager bzw eine extender loesung nicht gekommen. ich habe immer ueber eine erhoehung mittels einer huelse ueber den gabelschaft nachgedacht, mich aber beim carbonoschaft dann auch nicht getraut. dass es so einfach ist, da aergere ich mich echt ueber mich selbst, dass ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin.
zum thema bunt hat mir das vor kurzem vorgestellte early rider mit den blumen gefallen. da kam mir echt der janis joplin porsche in den sinn. finde, dass waere


 
eine echte inspiration fuer farbe.
habe das bild einfach aus dem www gefischt. ich hoffe, dass verstoesst gegen keine kopierrechte.
viel spass, bin auf jedenfall gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (25. Februar 2017)

Bunt/farbig wollte meine Tochter ja auch, ich hatte es ja foliert, hält immer noch sehr gut.
Bin gespannt, was du da aus dem Hut zauberst. Deine Fräsarbeiten hatten mir schon damals gefallen.
Meikel


----------



## reijada (25. Februar 2017)

Klasse, scheint vielversprechend zu werden.


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2017)

Oder vllt. in die Richtung?


----------



## Surtre (25. Februar 2017)

@Diman in der Richtung könnte ich es mir vorstellen und es wäre problemlos mit Pulverbeschichten und Kleben durchführbar. Die Farbanzahl würde aber nicht abgenommen werden.
Dieses Farbschema finde ich ziemlich nett, müsste aber lackiert werden:




(von pinterest, originale Quelle unbekannt)
Mal sehen... Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für den Input @All


----------



## kc85 (25. Februar 2017)

Das von Diman hat was.

Wobei man den Stickerbomb-Look (wie bei Linipupini) auch schön variieren kann. Da gibt's ja massenhaft Folien in allen möglichen Varianten. Auch etwas dezenter gehaltene, aber trotzdem "bunt".

Ich mochte immer den Look (macht Appetit auf Smarties): 






kc85


----------



## Diman (27. Februar 2017)

@Surtre Man könnte die Anzahl der Farben doch problemlos erhöhen.  Das Regenbogen Speci gefällt mir auch sehr gut. VPace?


----------



## DOWNFLOW (28. Februar 2017)

@Surtre : ich kann dir für die Gabeleinbauhöhengeschichte eine passende Hülse zukommen lassen (für semi-intigriert 44mm), schwarz, ich meine es sind dann plus 20mm. Muss ich nachmessen. In die Hülse kommt dann wiederum die Lagerschale...
Grüßle


----------



## Surtre (28. Februar 2017)

@Diman
Ich sehe schon, mit Pulvern und Kleben werde ich nicht weit kommen. (Das 8bar und das von @kc85 gezeigte Colnago würden ja noch nach dem Prinzip funktionieren).

Die Farbanzahl wird seit dem WE aber gar nicht mehr so eng gesehen. Dieses Farbschema gefiel zumindest:




Aktuell könnte ich es mir mit schwarzer Front und anderem Verlauf gut vorstellen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, visualisiere ich es mal. 

@DOWNFLOW Vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich hatte allerdings vor von unten aus zu verlängern und dabei den Übergang zwischen Gabelkopf und Lagerschale anzugleichen.


----------



## DOWNFLOW (28. Februar 2017)

@Surtre: also wenn ich das richtig verstehe: du möchtest auf dem Konussitz der Gabel erhöhen? Und die Lagerschale wie üblich direkt ins
Steuerrohr einpresen? Ist das nicht 'beans on toast' aka 'toast on beans' ? Meine Hülse wäre eine Verlängerung des Steuerrohrs nach unten, dann
Steuersatz rein, Konus auf die Gabel und feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (28. Februar 2017)

Ach na ja, so kann ich am Gabelsitzring (ist kein Konus im klassischen Sinne) noch ein paar Details ändern, wenn ich die längere Version fertige. 
Optisch stelle ich mir das stimmiger vor.


----------



## giant_r (3. März 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Nachdem der Aufbauthread zum 16"-Rad recht unterhaltsam war (zumindest für mich), würde ich auch  Zwischenstände und Ideen für die nächste Radgröße unseres Fuhrparks zusammentragen, sofern erwünscht.
> 
> Die Canti-Sockel sind mittlerweile schon entfernt, die Querverbindung der Kettenstreben ist in Bearbeitung, Steuerrohr und Innenlagergehäuse werden wieder befräst werden. Ein bisschen Kleinkram hier und da findet sich zum Bearbeiten.
> Gabel:
> Das Orbea ist für relativ große Gabeleinbauhöhen ausgelegt, was für die Federgabeleignung positiv ist. Zumindest irgendwann, zum Anfang wird eine Starrgabel verbaut, genauer das bekannte Chinamodell:



fotos vom rohzustand mit den bearbeitungsschritten werden zum erhalt der kurzweil gerne genommen......


----------



## Surtre (18. März 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> fotos vom rohzustand mit den bearbeitungsschritten werden zum erhalt der kurzweil gerne genommen......


So richtig viel passiert aktuell nicht.
Gestern habe ich das Steuerrohr oben tiefer gespindelt und anschließend ein wenig gekürzt, damit mir die Oberrohrlinie besser gefällt.




Der Rest des Rahmens sieht aktuell so aus:




-Cantisockel entfernt (Ich konnte zum Glück ein wenig großflächiger zu Werke gehen. )
-Übergang Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite angepasst
-Für die Aufmerksamen: Teile entfernt, die bei uns absolut nicht benötigt werden (noch nicht fertig)


----------



## giant_r (18. März 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Der Rest des Rahmens sieht aktuell so aus:
> 
> 
> -Cantisockel entfernt (Ich konnte zum Glück ein wenig großflächiger zu Werke gehen)
> -Für die Aufmerksamen: Teile entfernt, die bei uns absolut nicht benötigt werden (noch nicht fertig)


mit den canti-sockeln ging dann sicherlich einiges schneller als bei mir.
noch kann man die haessliche staenderplatte schemenhaft erkennen, aber die machst du sicher noch weg, oder?
die haette ich zumindest noch gerne weg an unserem, aber dann haette ich wohl doch ans komplettlackieren gemusst.
danke fuer die bilder und hoffentlich bald mehr....


----------



## nosaint77 (18. März 2017)

Hat der Rahmen Hinterradachsbreite 130 oder 135mm?


----------



## giant_r (18. März 2017)

135mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (19. März 2017)

Es ging weiter:
Auf ein carbonverkleidetes Fenster im Steuerrohr hatte ich diesmal keine Lust, auch wenn es bei der zylindrischen Form mit bauartbedingtem Platz zum Gabelschaft die einfachste Lösung zur Gewichtseinsparung an der Front gewesen wäre. Stattdessen habe ich eine Sichel aus der Mitte herausgefräst:







Frisch vom Frästisch sieht es dann so aus:



Die händische Nachbearbeitung steht noch aus.



giant_r schrieb:


> noch kann man die haessliche staenderplatte schemenhaft erkennen, aber die machst du sicher noch weg, oder?


Die Platte ist auf den Bildern schon nicht mehr ganz vollständig.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. März 2017)

Gerade erst durchs Fotoalbum drauf gestoßen das bei dir das nächste "Meisterwerk" in der Mache ist.
Ich zieh mir mal nen Abo


----------



## Surtre (27. März 2017)

Zubehörteil für den Rahmen:



(Ein Teil der Struktur ist bewusst im Sichtbereich erhalten geblieben.)
Das Gegenstück wird gefertigt, wenn die Fräsung am Tretlagergehäuse fertig ist.


----------



## giant_r (27. März 2017)

zuege innen verlegt.. ?


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. März 2017)

Würde ich auch mal vermuten.


----------



## Surtre (27. März 2017)




----------



## giant_r (27. März 2017)

das ist ja witziger weise an den neueren mx20 rahmen standard....allerdings nicht fuer alle zuege, was es dann wieder etwas komisch macht.


----------



## Surtre (17. April 2017)

Wer sich schonmal gefragt hat, wie es in einem MX20-Unterrohr aussieht:



(Die Späne stammen von mir.)
Alle größeren Bearbeitungsschritte am Rahmen sind abgeschlossen und es sind schon einige Teile eingetrudelt. Akutell sitze ich an den Decals.


----------



## giant_r (17. April 2017)

sind da 2 loecher hintereinander?


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2017)

Ne... Ich glaub das ist nur die Refelktion von dem einen Loch.

Interessanter Einblick ins Innere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (18. April 2017)

Die zusätzlichen "Stellen" sind tatsächlich nur Reflektionen der Ausfräsung:



Im geraden Bereich ist das Rohr innen noch recht blank.


----------



## giant_r (18. April 2017)

....hatte mich schon gewundert, und wie sieht der bearbeitete tretlagerbereich von aussen aus?


----------



## Surtre (19. April 2017)

Eigentlich hätte ich eine Vorrichtung zur Weiterbearbeitung der Gabel bauen müssen. Mangels Elan dazu sind ein paar aktuelle Außenansichten des Rahmens entstanden. Der Lack ist gerade nicht allzu charmant...


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. April 2017)

Die Bearbeitung am Steuerrohr schaut klasse aus. 
Aber warum ist der Lack vom Yoke/Gusset am Übergang Tretlager zu Kettenstreben runter?
Hast du da auch was gemacht? (kenne das Original jetzt nicht)


----------



## Surtre (19. April 2017)

Danke!
An den Kettenstreben sitzt im Original eine Ständerplatte:
Nachbarthread von @giant_r


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. April 2017)

Achso.... daher wohl auch die Nut im Blech.

Meinst nicht das man das auch ganz wegnehmen hätte können?
Ist ja nen Rad für Kinder.
Sollte zumindest gefühlt auch ohne halten. (jetzt nur den Bildern nach zu urteilen, hab so einen noch nie in der Hand gehabt)


----------



## Surtre (19. April 2017)

Ganz ohne geht es bestimmt auch. Mich hat die Gewohnheit dazu getrieben einen Rest als Verstrebung zu behalten.


----------



## Surtre (15. Mai 2017)

Heute habe ich ein paar Teile in den aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand des Rahmens gesteckt, damit ich ihn am Donnerstag hierhin mitnehmen kann. Die Sattelstütze ist leider nur Deko.


----------



## giant_r (15. Mai 2017)

mehr bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2017)

Mir wäre der Rahmen zu bunt.


----------



## Surtre (16. Mai 2017)

Mehr Bilder gibt es, wenn der Rahmen fertig ist. @Diman hat es ja schon richtig angedeutet: Die Farbe fehlt noch.


----------



## giant_r (16. Mai 2017)

hast du den rahmen mal so im rohzustand ohne farbe und die wegzerspanten anbauteile gewogen?
ich wuerde ja versuchen deine tochter davon zu ueberzeugen, dass da keine farbe drauf muss, aber das passt dann sicher nicht ins restliche farbkonzept....


----------



## Surtre (16. Mai 2017)

Gewogen habe ich den Rahmen noch nicht. Bevor es bunt wird, kann ich es aber nachholen. Den Steuersatz habe ich extra noch nicht eingebaut.
Ganz fertig ist er auch noch nicht: Ein Löchlein sowie die Gewindebohrungen der Zugführung müssen noch gesetzt werden. Für die ausgebohrten Flaschenhalterösen muss ich noch Abdeckungen basteln.


----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Gewogen habe ich den Rahmen noch nicht. Bevor es bunt wird, kann ich es aber nachholen.


Mach das ruhig nach dem Eloxieren, dabei geht dann ja auch noch etwas Gewicht runter...


----------



## giant_r (3. Juni 2017)

man, das anmalen dauert aber ganz schön lange... ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (3. Juni 2017)

Ja, urlaubsbedingt extern gab es ein paar Verzögerungen. Ende nächster Woche könnte aber etwas buntes da sein.
Mit den restlichen Teilen geht es aber nicht so recht voran, die Zeit fehlt.


----------



## giant_r (3. Juni 2017)

na gut, in geduld üben soll ja auch was bringen....


----------



## Surtre (6. Juni 2017)

-Downhiller nach dem letzten Ausflug nach Schulenberg wieder fit gemacht 


-Maschinenteil(neu)erwerb gewartet 


-fast alle übrigen Teile für das 20"-Rad bestellt 


-Kurbelarm zum Kürzen ausgerichtet und aufgespannt


----------



## Surtre (10. Juni 2017)

Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie es in einer Truvativ-Noir-Kurbel aussieht: Merkwürdig...


----------



## ChrissiF (10. Juni 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie es in einer Truvativ-Noir-Kurbel aussieht: Merkwürdig...


Auf welche Länge hast du sie gekürzt?


----------



## Surtre (10. Juni 2017)

127mm
Es dauert aber noch ein Weilchen, bis die Kurbelarme fertig gekürzt sind.


----------



## track94 (10. Juni 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie es in einer Truvativ-Noir-Kurbel aussieht: Merkwürdig...



Sieht aus wie ein Schokoriegel. Von innen 
Caramellig halt ....lecker


----------



## giant_r (10. Juni 2017)

ich sehe da eher eine schaumwaffel....


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Juni 2017)

Seh Ich das richtig... die Kurbel hat nen Alu Kern? 

In der Tat ein sehr interessanter Aufbau....


----------



## Surtre (11. Juni 2017)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Seh Ich das richtig... die Kurbel hat nen Alu Kern?
> 
> In der Tat ein sehr interessanter Aufbau....


Nicht nur, dass da ein Alusteg durchgeht, er ist auch noch zusätzlich in eine Carbonstruktur eingebettet,welche teilweise hohl ist. Mal sehen, wie es weiter drin aussieht. Ich muss den Bereich um das spätere Gewinde ausfräsen. Die modernere SRAM-Kurbel und die Shimano-Alukurbel waren schon halbwegs hohl. Dafür gefällt mir die Optik bislang ziemlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (13. Juni 2017)

Ich bin ja nicht mehr ganz so gewichtsbewusst, was die Räder angeht (siehe z.B. Herbstreifen). Nach den letzten spaßigen Wochenenden auf dem Trail hatte ich sogar schon über Federgabeln gegrübelt.
Wenn ich aber die Gewichte der Rahmen von @LemonLipstick sehe, vergeht mir der Spaß am Orbea weiterzubauen. 
Machen oder meckern - zeiget eure Rähmen!


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. Juni 2017)

Wieso vergehen? Das Orbea wird ein schönes custom bike für dein Kind. Das Gewicht würde ich aber nicht ausser Acht lassen, da das deinem Kind am meisten dann vorwärts hilft.


----------



## giant_r (13. Juni 2017)

leichter geht immer...
das habe ich hier mal gesehen und ein Bild gemacht...


----------



## Surtre (30. Juni 2017)

Die zusätzliche Ummantelung des Kerns wird nach innen hin kleiner:


----------



## giant_r (30. Juni 2017)

sehr interessant, aber das material mit dem hellbraunen ton ist das ausgeschaeumt?
weisst du schon wie du die enden schliessen willst?


----------



## saturno (30. Juni 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> leichter geht immer...
> das habe ich hier mal gesehen und ein Bild gemacht...
> Anhang anzeigen 613943



die bohrungen zur gewichtsersparnissmachen echt sinn. gleichen die doch das höllengewicht der ranzstütze mit kloben voll aus


----------



## giant_r (30. Juni 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> die bohrungen zur gewichtsersparnissmachen echt sinn. gleichen die doch das höllengewicht der ranzstütze mit kloben voll aus


da muss ich fairer weise sagen, dass der mann das noch getauscht, hat, weil er naemlich teile von unserem orbea und andere sachen gekauft hat, die allesamt um einiges leichter waren als die original verbauten...


----------



## Surtre (30. Juni 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> sehr interessant, aber das material mit dem hellbraunen ton ist das ausgeschaeumt?


Gute Frage... Ich kann keine Poren erkennen und es ist nicht bröselig. Für etwas vorher gegossenes erscheint mir die Geometrie aber nicht definiert genug. Die beiden helleren Streife außen am Kurbelende (siehe hier) sind schaumig. In den Force-Kurbelarmen des 16"-Rades war ein poröser Kern enthalten, den man herauskratzen konnte.


giant_r schrieb:


> weisst du schon wie du die enden schliessen willst?


Ich werde es mit einem gedruckten Einsatz probieren, es sei denn mir gefällt es offen. Auf einen Kurbelüberzieher habe ich diesmal keine Lust.


----------



## Surtre (3. Juli 2017)

Ein Pedal kann schon montiert werden:



Der andere Kurbelarm kommt morgen an die Reihe, ebenso, wie die Einsätze für die Kurbelenden. Dann folgen die letzten Modifikationen zur Kurbelbreite und mit gaaaaanz viel Glück kann ich die Welle diese Woche wieder einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (3. Juli 2017)

auch das pedal sieht schick aus....


----------



## Surtre (5. Juli 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> ...und mit gaaaaanz viel Glück kann ich die Welle diese Woche wieder einsetzen.


Die Wellenmontage hat zeitlich geklappt und die Kurbelarmabdeckungen sind auch fertig:



Bevor ich den zweiten Kurbelarm fertigstelle muss aber noch der Bollerwagen fit für den Urlaub gemacht werden....


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Juli 2017)

Mich würde schon interessieren was die da für ein Füll-Material reingeklatscht haben. 
Muss doch irgendein Schaum sein, aber ist steinhart sagst du?


----------



## Surtre (6. Juli 2017)

Steinhart ist übetrieben. Beim Darüberkratzen und Bearbeiten würde ich behaupten, dass es ein ungefüllter, duroplatischer Kunststoff ist, der eher spröde ist. Mich erinnert es an Gießharz. Im Gegensatz zu den kleinen Schaumkernen und dem Kern der SRAM-Force-Kurbelarme lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel auf den Flächen z.B. kaum ein Abdruck hinterlassen.


----------



## Diman (21. Juli 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ein Pedal kann schon montiert werden:
> 
> 
> 
> Der andere Kurbelarm kommt morgen an die Reihe, ebenso, wie die Einsätze für die Kurbelenden. Dann folgen die letzten Modifikationen zur Kurbelbreite und mit gaaaaanz viel Glück kann ich die Welle diese Woche wieder einsetzen.


Welche Pedale sind das? Sehen ganz gut aus.


----------



## giant_r (21. Juli 2017)

inzwischen ist ja vielleicht auch schon was mehr montiert, sodass ein paar neue bilder klasse waeren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (21. Juli 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> inzwischen ist ja vielleicht auch schon was mehr montiert, sodass ein paar neue bilder klasse waeren.


Es hat sich leider noch nichts weiter getan. Urlaubszeit ≠ Freizeit 
Zu den Pedalen schreibe ich bei Gelegenheit etwas. In Kürze vorweg: gleicher seitlicher Überstand wie bei den Wellgo KC008, aber größere Standfläche.


----------



## giant_r (21. Juli 2017)

da du zur pedale erst später was schreiben willst, willst du damit sicherlich sagen, dass du diesmal auch die pedale selbst aus irgend einem brocken alu gefräst hast, stimmts


----------



## Surtre (23. Juli 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> da du zur pedale erst später was schreiben willst, willst du damit sicherlich sagen, dass du diesmal auch die pedale selbst aus irgend einem brocken alu gefräst hast, stimmts


Das wäre schön, dann hätte ich auch die Zeit nochmal Naben zu bauen. Bevor es mit den Infos zu den Pedalen weitergeht, warte ich noch auf die Freigabe des Herstellers in der Gewichtsdatenbank. @Fujisan machst Du das immernoch?

Die Kurbelarme sind endlch fertig:



gediente Truvativ Noir 1.1 auf 127mm gekürzt, mit der GXP-Welle einer SRAM-Red-Kurbel kombiniert und bearbeitet
Den Q-Faktor und das Gesamtgewicht inkl. KB und Innenlager reiche ich nach, wenn ich das Innenlager abgeholt habe.


----------



## Surtre (27. Juli 2017)

Komplettgewicht inkl. Innenlager und ovalem 32er NW-Kettenblatt:



Der Q-Faktor liegt bei 163mm. 

Die Wartezeit auf die Aufkleber überbrücke ich mit ein paar kleineren Arbeiten mit mehr oder weniger großem Erfolg:


----------



## giant_r (28. Juli 2017)

548g, das sind knapp 120g weniger als die kurbel an unserem, und 280g gegenueber der original verbauten kurbel. und schoen ist sie auch.


----------



## Surtre (4. August 2017)

Die Aufkleber sind fertig und fix aufgeklebt. Meine gewichtsbewusste Interpretation von "es soll bunt werden":



(Ein paar Blasen muss ich noch rausdrücken, war zu ungeduldig. Das letzte Tageslicht war auch nicht allzu ergiebig.)
Unsere Große hat den Rahmen das letzte Mal im halb entlackten Zustand gesehen, hat sich aber vor Kurzem gewünscht, dass an ihrem nächsten Fahrrad auch viel silber ist. 

Es kann nun endlich mit den Größeren Sachen weitergehen: Laufräder bauen, Steuersatz einpressen, Gabel einbauen, das Rad auf eigene Beine stellen...
Ein paar kleinere Sachen sind noch zu bearbeiten:
Der Vorbau wird wie bei den anderen Rädern auch verändert, der Sattel muss bearbeitet werden und ich werde versuchen am Q-Faktor der Kurbel nochmal Hand anzulegen.
Für die Verbindung von Schalthebel und Bremse drucke ich nächste Woche noch einen Adapter. Mal schauen, ob die Handkraft schon zur Bedienung reicht.

Ach ja: Knapp 200g ist der Rahmen nun leichter.



(Evtl. baue ich noch Abdeckungen für die ausgebohrten Gewindenieten.)


----------



## -N0bodY- (4. August 2017)

Schaut gut aus. Sehr dezent Bunt.


----------



## giant_r (5. August 2017)

na beim dekor könnte man fast sagen dass du dich da im herkunftsort des rahmens hast inspirieren lassen, denn irgendwie erinnert es an die zerbrochen kacheldekore von antoni gaudi . bitte mal noch ein foto von der gabel, die sieht sehr schick aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2017)

Worin ist denn der Preisunterschied zw. Dirt und Team zu erklären?


----------



## Surtre (9. August 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Worin ist denn der Preisunterschied zw. Dirt und Team zu erklären?


Wie sich die Teile der beiden Modelle unterscheiden kann @giant_r bestimmt detailliert beschreiben, oder?

Der Aufbau geht voran, der. Der Großen gefällt es bislang sehr. 
Mittlerweile sind Gabel, Laufräder und Kleinkram verbaut. Bilder der Gabel reiche ich nächste Woche nach, wenn die Kurbel verbaut ist. Das Dekor wirkt auf dem gebürsteten Rahmen lebendiger als auf der Chromfolie der Gabel.

Zwischendurch fiel mir auf, dass der Schalthebel aus der Restekiste mit I-Spec-B-Ausleger gar nicht mit der Bremse zusammenpasst und natürlich keine separate Schelle vorhanden ist. Gott sei dank kann man bunt drucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (10. August 2017)

ich bin gerade im urlaub, daher habe ich weniger zeit.
ich glaube der Unterschied zwischen mx team und dirt hat sich eigentlich erledigt, der mann hat ja ein ghost gekauft....
nun aber wieder zum orbea, das mit dem drucken musst du mir mal genauer erklären, haelt das material, wie ist das mit den farben, kann ich das mit den einfachen 3d druckern machen, die im www verramscht werden?.... und und und...


----------



## Surtre (14. August 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> ...das mit dem drucken musst du mir mal genauer erklären, haelt das material, wie ist das mit den farben, kann ich das mit den einfachen 3d druckern machen, die im www verramscht werden?.... und und und...


Die Teile sind mit einem normalen FDM-3D-Drucker entstanden. Die Werkstofffestigkeit ist natürlich nicht so hoch, wie bei den üblichen metallischen Werkstoffen, mit der Form lässt sich aber, wie beim Schalthebeladapter oben, gegenarbeiten. Ob der Adapter hält, wird sich im Chrashfall zeigen. Im Normalbetrieb und beim Dranrumwackeln ist das Teil steif und zeigt sich an den Kontaktflächen unbeeindruckt.
Die Farbe resultiert aus der Filamentfarbe. Hier ist es z.B. transparentes gelb (gefällt mir noch nicht): (Abdeckung Flaschenhalterösenöffnungen)




Die bunten Teile des Aufklebers sind transparent, die gebürstete Oberfläche scheint durch und leuchtet je nach Lichteinfall.



An Gabel und Naben wirkt es eher flach:




Die Gabel ist das bekannte Modell aus China, allerdings in UD. Ich habe die Bremsaufnahme an eine 140mm Scheibe angepasst. Den Absatz für den Gabelsitzring musste ich nacharbeiten, die Gabel kam nicht fertig bearbeitet an. 

Damit die Einbauhöhe passender ist, steckt im höher aufbauenden unteren Steuersatzteil (EC44/30) ein verlängerter Gabelsitzring:




Aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus:






Die Linie aus Sitzstreben und Oberrohr könnte ich mir stundenlang anschauen. 
Das macht Lust einen richtigen 4Xer aufzubauen. Mein Rad, das für Spielereien herhalten muss, ist nicht so schön gestreckt.


----------



## giant_r (14. August 2017)

das mit dem gabelsitzring habe ich mich nicht getraut, deshalb bin ich ja letztendlich bei der original team disc gabel gelandet. ich hatte bedenken ob das carbonoschaftrohr das so ohne weiteres mitmachen würde, wenn ich da einfach eine huelse anbringen würde( das wäre das gewesen, was in meinen moeglichkeiten gewesen wäre). da scheinst du ja keine bedenken zu haben.
ich wuerde heute wohl eher eine verlängerungshuelse des steuerrohrs nehmen, allerdings gefällt mir deine variante optisch sehr gut. das ganze rad ist einfach nur richtig schön. und bezüglich der linien des rahmens kann ich dir nur zustimmen. es ist zwar nicht der leichteste rahmen, aber ich finde, dass sich orbea mit dem gewählten rohrsatz echt einiges mehr an arbeit macht als andere firmen.


----------



## nobraxs (16. August 2017)

Bin grad dabei ein 20" Kubike aufzubauen - sollte am Ende <6kg erreichen und schön aussehen. Aber ganz ehrlich dein Projekt sieht jetzt schon sooooo geil aus! Kompliment. Welche Felgen hast du verbaut und was wiegt der LRS?


----------



## Surtre (16. August 2017)

nobraxs schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei ein 20" Kubike aufzubauen - sollte am Ende <6kg erreichen und schön aussehen. Aber ganz ehrlich dein Projekt sieht jetzt schon sooooo geil aus! Kompliment. Welche Felgen hast du verbaut und was wiegt der LRS?


Danke!

Die Felgen sind von Gingko und nicht allzu schmal (25,6mm innen lt. Hersteller).

Der LRS wiegt knapp unter 1,2kg:


----------



## joglo (17. August 2017)

Hi Surtre,
ich finde die Optik des Rahmens, aber vorallem das Finish in Verbindung mit dem Dekor super gelungen.
Hast Du den Rahmen abgelaugt (oder lassen) und ist das Roh oder noch speziell poliert?
Wird oder ist das schon klar lackiert? 
Ich frage, weil ich persönlich bislang immer gescheitert bin einen Lackierer zu finden der Rahmen ablaugen, dann aber auch ein Alu-natur Finish lassen kann. Die wollen immer alle dann silber pulver oder silber eloxieren etc....
Kannst und magst Du auch noch was zur Dekorfolie sagen? Was ist das für eine Folie und wer mach sowas? Hast Du die Vorlage selber erstellt? 
Wird das überlackiert (siehe oben)?
Danke


----------



## Surtre (18. August 2017)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank! Den Rahmen habe ich mit baumarktüblichem Abbeizer entlackt. Die Optik unter dem Lack war nicht dekorativ, also habe ich stellenweise geschliffen und den gesamten Rahmen mit Schleifvlies gebürstet. (Eigentlich mag ich das nachträgliche Bürsten, wie es manch User exzessiv betreibt, nicht. Hier ging es nicht anders.)
Die Aufkleber kleben direkt auf dem Rahmen und werden ebenso wie dieser nicht weiter lackiert. Die Oberfläche des Rahmens wird unbehandelt mit der Zeit stumpfer und matter, was ich aber in Verbindung mit den schwarzen Teilen auch schick finde.
Die Aufkleber habe ich bei einer Werbeagentur auf transparenter Folie drucken lassen. Dort sind, mit Ausnahme der Felgenaufkleber, auch schon die Aufkleber der anderen Räder entstanden. Die Werbetechnik dort ist sehr geduldig.  Die weißen Bereiche sind mit einer zusätzlichen, geschnittenen weißen Klebefolie überklebt. Der Entwurf und die Druckdateein kommen von mir.

Extern entlacken: Wenn der Versand kein Hindernis ist und dein Rahmen lackiert und nicht pulverbeschichtet ist: Frag doch mal bei Karsten Gleiss in Pattensen an. Durch seine Fahrradvorgeschichte hat er evtl. ein Ohr für dein Anliegen.


----------



## Surtre (19. August 2017)

Das Rad ist erstmal fertig. Bevor es morgen zur Testfahrt geht, habe ich heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder geschossen:
Gesamtansichten:






Bremsseite hinten:



Decals vorn:



Kurbelende mit Pedal:



Verschlussstopfen der Flaschenhaltergewindenietbohrungen:



Gedruckte Zwischenhülse des Innenlagers mit exzentrischer Rippe zur Versteifung und Leitungsführung: (@jatschek diesmal ohne Carbonhülse )




Die Details zu den Pedalen bin ich noch schuldig:
Original:
Promend PD-R 87
Ein wenig bearbeitet und mit schwarzer Zwischenhülse aus POM:




Die Teileliste und das Gewicht des Rades reiche ich morgen nach. Eines kann ich verraten: Sonderlich leicht ist es nicht. Bei Reifen, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Bremsen wäre sicherlich noch einiges zu holen. Die Teile passen mir/ uns aber so: Schmalere/ weniger profilierte Reifen kommen nicht mehr ans Rad, Grip lohnt sich. Das Shadow-Saint erscheint mir robuster als das DA, das noch hier liegt und es gefällt mir optisch besser. Die Noir ist quasi ein Erbstück (ich habe sie lange am Stadtrad gefahren) und die Leichtkraftkurbel gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Mal sehen, was sich im Laufe der Zeit noch ändert. Evtl. beschneide ich den VR-Reifen noch weiter. Eine Sattelschelle mit Schnellspanner ist quasi auch schon gesetzt, wenn der Sattelauszug größer wird. Das Thema Federgabel gärt sowieso noch. 
Als nächstes müssen aber auch mal andere Sachen erledigt werden...


----------



## zr0wrk (20. August 2017)

Gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. 
Kann man sich für die Übernahme des Bikes anmelden, wenn die Fahrerin darüber hinaus ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (20. August 2017)

mit dem gewicht spannst du uns also noch mal auf die folter....
es ist wieder ein außerordentliches rad geworden. sieht richtig klasse aus. ich wünsche deiner tochter viel spass damit.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. August 2017)

Ich finde das Bike außerordentlich stylish. Es passt alles zusammen und die von Dir schon erwähnten Linien sind phantastisch. 

Ich sollte anfangen, was in 16 Zoll aufzubauen. Da hätte Papa wieder Spaß im Keller.


----------



## Surtre (20. August 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> mit dem gewicht spannst du uns also noch mal auf die folter....


Ich hatte nur gestern Abend keine Lust mehr ein Bild an der Waage zu machen. 



Bie 6,8kg komme ich mit den Plänen von @nobraxs nicht mit, Das Rad von @Roelof war ja zum Glück kein MTB. 



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut.
> Kann man sich für die Übernahme des Bikes anmelden, wenn die Fahrerin darüber hinaus ist?



Die kleine Schwester steht schon auf der Warteliste. Das Laufrad hat sie schon übernommen:




Die Probefahrt lief hervorragend: 



Die Bremse passt, das Schalten funktioniert sowohl hinsichtlich der Ergonomie und Kraft als auch der Denke sehr gut (hätte ich gerade hinsichtlich der Fingerkraft nicht erwartet). Der Bein-/Kniewinkel ist natürlich ersteinmal wieder ungüsntig. Lob gab es trotzdem. 
Mal sehen, ob das ovale Kettenblatt draufbleibt und ob die Übersetzung auf Dauer passt.
Endlich ist das Rad ein wenig dreckig:


----------



## Surtre (20. August 2017)

Und die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Orbea MX20 entlackt, gebürstet, einiges bearbeitet und mit eigenen Aufklebern versehen
Gabel: China Carbon, EBH verlängert und Bremsaufnahme auf PM140 geändert, Extralite Ultrastar 3 Expander
Steuersatz: Reset Racing Flatstack A & Flat44 & Reset TopCap
A-Head-Spacer: UD-Carbon
Bremse: Shimano 8000er XT mit 2x 140mm AEST-Scheiben
Laufräder: Novatec D711/712 bearbeitet mit jeweils 16 Speichen in Gingko Disc Felge (25,6mm Innenbreite)
Schnellspanner: Inbusachsen
Reifen: Schwalbe Little Joe 2.0x20“, vorn Profil beschnitten
Schläuche: Tubeless
Kurbel: Truvativ Noir auf 127mm gekürzt und mit RR-Welle kombiniert
Innenlager: Reset Racing GXPlite mit 3D-gedruckter Zwischenhülse
Kettenblatt: Neutriono 32T N/W oval
Pedale: Promend PD-R87
Schaltwerk: Saint RD-M820
Schalthebel: Shimano XT SL-M780 montiert mit 3D-Druck-Adapter an der I-Spec-II-Bremse
Kassette: Shimano XT CS-M770 10fach auf 12-30T (8Gänge) reduziert
Kette: KMC X10EL
Außenhüllen: Jagwire
Vorbau: KCNC Flyride 25,4mm bearbeitet
Lenker: Mortop Carbon 490mm
Griffe: dünnes Moosgummi
Sattelstütze: Tune schwarzes Stück
Sattel: Ben E-Bike mit Titangestell (bearbeitet)
Sattelklemme: Carbonice Eva 2.0

Auch hier zu finden: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2185715


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2017)

So bunt, und doch so schlicht. 

Sehr schön geworden.


----------



## giant_r (20. August 2017)

dafuer, dass es ein richtiges mtb mit dicken reifen ist, ist das gewicht doch wirklich gut.
und danke für die teileliste, auch wenn aus der hervorgeht, dass du noch an vielen teilen hand angelegt hast, ohne uns zu zeigen.
da das teil ja jetzt erst mal in betrieb ist, soll ich schon mal nach nem 24" mx ausschau halten?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (21. August 2017)

ein gewohnt schönes Ergebnis  - viel Spaß beim "schmutzig machen"


----------



## AndiFu (21. August 2017)

Wie schon alle deiner Bikes zuvor ein Meisterwerk


----------



## Diman (23. August 2017)

Sehr schön.


----------



## MS1980 (6. November 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Damit die Einbauhöhe passender ist, steckt im höher aufbauenden unteren Steuersatzteil (EC44/30) ein verlängerter Gabelsitzring:


darf ich mal fragen wo du den Gabelsitzring her hast? 
sowas suche ich auch noch, für das 24zoll welches ich gerade aufbaue. 

deine Aufbauten sind immer hammer mit den ganzen Fräsarbeiten usw. 
Marko


----------



## Surtre (6. November 2017)

MS1980 schrieb:


> darf ich mal fragen wo du den Gabelsitzring her hast?
> sowas suche ich auch noch, für das 24zoll welches ich gerade aufbaue.


Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Den Gabelsitzring habe ich selbst gebaut und an die verschiedenen Durchmesser des Gabelschafts angepasst, damit sich das untere Lager gegen den Gabelschaft abstützt.

Langsam trudeln übrigend die Teile für das Stadtrad ein. Wenn es fertig ist, stelle ich ein Bild hier rein.


----------



## reijada (26. November 2017)

Gratuliere der kleinen zu diesem Topbike. 
Sehr, sehr viele geniale Details und geschmacklich ohne jeden Zweifel.


----------



## Triturbo (26. November 2017)

Absolut der Wahnsinn, was du hier immer wieder auf die Beine/ Räder stellst. Tolles Rad!


----------



## ONE78 (30. November 2017)

glückwunsch!


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2017)

Gratulation zum BdW


----------



## raggertje (1. Februar 2018)

Was für eine schöne Orbea mx! Ein richtigen Inspiration für das Cube race 24, das ich für meinen Sohn baue  Ich möchte hier auch einen internen Zugführung machen. Wo hast du die kappe her?

Grusse aus Holland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. Februar 2018)

raggertje schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch einen internen Zugführung machen. Wo hast du die kappe her?
> 
> Grusse aus Holland!



Die Abdeckung hat er selbst gebaut, 3D-Printer..?!
Vielleicht hilft Dir auch diese: https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...Santa-Cruz-Kabelfuehrungen-fuer-Carbon-Rahmen

VG, Stefan


----------



## Surtre (2. Februar 2018)

raggertje schrieb:


> Was für eine schöne Orbea mx! Ein richtigen Inspiration für das Cube race 24, das ich für meinen Sohn baue  Ich möchte hier auch einen internen Zugführung machen. Wo hast du die kappe her?
> 
> Grusse aus Holland!


Danke für das Lob!
Wie @KIV schon richtig geschrieben hat: Die Abdeckung habe ich 3D-gedruckt. Die sichtbaren Oberflächen sind geschliffen und poliert.
Die Santa-Cruz-Stopfen sehen gut aus. Die Jagwire-Exemplare, die ich an der Kettenstrebe verbaut habe, überzeugten mich nicht so sehr.


----------



## raggertje (2. Februar 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob!
> Wie @KIV schon richtig geschrieben hat: Die Abdeckung habe ich 3D-gedruckt. Die sichtbaren Oberflächen sind geschliffen und poliert.
> Die Santa-Cruz-Stopfen sehen gut aus. Die Jagwire-Exemplare, die ich an der Kettenstrebe verbaut habe, überzeugten mich nicht so sehr.



Sehr chick... leider habe ich keine 3D printer aber die Santa-Cruz-Kabelfuehrungen sehen auch gut aus. Danke!


----------



## nobraxs (28. März 2018)

Hallo Surtre,

könntest du mir sagen wie lang die Speichen sind? Wie "dick" sind diese? Wie hast du diese berechnet? 16Speichen reichen bei den Kids oder hast du schon oft nachziehen müssen? Fragen über Fragen 
Ich bin gerade dran ein Frechdax aufzubauen... leicht soll's werden 



Surtre schrieb:


> Laufräder: Novatec D711/712 bearbeitet mit jeweils 16 Speichen in Gingko Disc Felge (25,6mm Innenbreite)
> 
> Auch hier zu finden: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2185715



Danke und Frohe Ostern


----------



## Surtre (28. März 2018)

Die Speichenlänge habe ich mit dem DT-Rechner bestimmt. Die genauen Längen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Am Orbea sind 2.0/1.8er Speichen, entsprechend mit 1.8er Nippeln verbaut. In manchen Längen bekommt man auch 2.0/1.5/2.0er Speichen.
Bislang ist alles i.O. Am Stadtrad sind es auch wieder nur 16 Speichen pro Rad, allerdings mit anderen Komponenten:



Die große Lücke im Speichenmuster bei Verwendung von 32-Loch-Felgen nervt auf Dauer aber beim Zentrieren...


----------



## zygich (28. März 2018)

Und das Schaltwerk scheint wohl irgendwann nach dem Zentrieren verloren gegangen zu sein?!  Oder hat der liebe Osterhase das schon für eines der nächsten Projekte verstecken können? 

Wo ist es hin und was ist der Grund für den jetzigen Kettenspanner, anstatt des Saint, Surtre?


----------



## paradox (28. März 2018)

Das ist das KiTa Bike, das ist als SingleSpeed aufgebaut, das Orbea hat Schaltung  Guck mal das Ausfallende genauer an, da sieht man den unterschied dass das ein anderes Bike ist.


----------



## zygich (28. März 2018)

Eigentlich hätte das aber auch ein Blinder kaum übersehen können - stimmt! 
Aber so ist es, wenn man sich nur auf - in diesem Fall andere - Details konzentriert. Vielleicht sollte ich in Zukunft besser zweimal schauen und danach fragen. 

Kommt wohl auch daher, dass ich gerade selbst ein Singlespeed aufbaue und den Spanner daher als bekannt einstufte.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. März 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die große Lücke im Speichenmuster bei Verwendung von 32-Loch-Felgen nervt auf Dauer aber beim Zentrieren...


Ja, aber hättest du nicht einfach jedes zweite Loch nutzen können und einfach gekreuzt einspeichen, dann wären die Abstände zumindest gleichmäßig. So richtig klar ist mir der Grund für das Speichenmuster am Hinterrad nicht. Oder aber das sind keine 16L-Naben. Dann wirds natürlich schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (29. März 2018)

Nochmal in Gänze für @zygich





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, aber hättest du nicht einfach jedes zweite Loch nutzen können und einfach gekreuzt einspeichen, dann wären die Abstände zumindest gleichmäßig. So richtig klar, ist mir der Grund für das Speichnmuster am Hinterrad nicht. Oder aber das sind keine 16L-Naben. Dann wirds natürlich schwierig.


Ohne die paarige Anordnung, also wenn jedes zweite Felgenloch gleichmäßig freigelassen werden würde, kommen die Hälfte der Speichen von der falschen Seite in die wechselseitig versetzt gebohrte Felge.
Die Naben haben 32 Bohrungen für die Speichen.
Mit 16Loch-Felgen ist das alles einfacher und schöner:


----------



## Tobstar23 (24. April 2018)

Nur noch mal für Doofe: Die Kombi 32-Loch-Nabe mit 16 Loch-Felge bedeutet, dass ich einfach jedes zweite Loch in der Nabe benutze und fertig, richtig? Und der Unterschied zwischen den Lochzahlen  in Nabe und Felge muss immer durch 4 teilbar sein und mindestens 8 betragen, richtig? Oder muss man noch andere Dinge beachten? Wie kombinier ich denn z. B. 16-Loch-Felge mit 24-Loch-Nabe?
Sorry für OT, aber hier scheint Erfahrung mit dem Thema anwesend zu sein.


----------



## Surtre (24. April 2018)

Ganz so einfach ist das mit den 16Loch-Naben dann doch nicht:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/page-13#post-15212155

Zum Rest kann ich leider nichts beitragen.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. April 2018)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal für Doofe: Die Kombi 32-Loch-Nabe mit 16 Loch-Felge bedeutet, dass ich einfach jedes zweite Loch in der Nabe benutze und fertig, richtig?


Nein, so einfach ist das nicht. Die Speichenlöcher einer Nabe sind zwischen den beiden Flanschen so versetzt, dass immer ein Loch im linken Flansch zwischen zwei Löchern des rechten Flansches liegt. Bei acht Löchern je Flansch (16L-Nabe) beträgt der Versatz also pi/8 oder 22,5°. Bei 16 Löchern je Flansch (32L-Nabe) beträgt der Versatz nur die Hälfte, also pi/16 oder 11,25°. Das heißt, dass dir kein Speichenrechner die korrekte Länge der Speichen berechnen wird. Aber vielleicht liegen die Differenzen ja noch innerhalb dessen, was man über den Nippel ausgleichen kann, keine Ahnung.

Ich würde, wäre ich gezwungen, es so zu machen, die Länge für 16L-Naben ermitteln lassen und dann eine Hälfte der Speichen kürzer, die andere etwas länger kaufen und dann entsprechend mischen. Aber das bleibt experimentell.


----------



## marcel_wob (24. April 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Nochmal in Gänze für @zygich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surtre (25. April 2018)

Das ist ein etwas merkwürdiger Spanner aus Fernost, den ich im Netz bislang nur an Falträdern montiert gesehen habe. 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fixie-Fahrr...hash=item4d63a77058:m:m58xf5p9twouddZYc5IYaTQ
Ich wüsste nicht, wie man ihn normal z.B. als Ersatz eines Schaltwerkes montieren soll. Am Rad oben ist er mit einem Dreh-/Frästeil in der Aussparung des Ausfallendes befestigt. Seitlich habe ich ihn ein wenig eingekürzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (25. April 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das ist ein etwas merkwürdiger Spanner aus Fernost, den ich im Netz bislang nur an Falträdern montiert gesehen habe.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fixie-Fahrr...hash=item4d63a77058:m:m58xf5p9twouddZYc5IYaTQ
> Ich wüsste nicht, wie man ihn normal z.B. als Ersatz eines Schaltwerkes montieren soll. Am Rad oben ist er mit einem Dreh-/Frästeil in der Aussparung des Ausfallendes befestigt. Seitlich habe ich ihn ein wenig eingekürzt:


ah. So einen habe ich mal "aus Versehen" für ne Rohloff gekauft - aber nie gescheit montiert bekommen..


----------



## paradox (25. April 2018)

wird der nicht an der Achse befestigt?


----------



## Surtre (25. April 2018)

Ja, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, muesste er von innen auf der Achse montiert werden, passt allerdings nicht ohne Bearbeitung in vertikale Ausfallenden. Mit einer Kassettennabe reicht der seitliche Abstand innen montiert auch nicht.


----------



## Tomsen22 (29. Januar 2019)

Bin jetzt erst auf diesen Thread gestossen, das ist der schönste Aufbau, den ich bisher hier im Kinderbike-Forum gesehen habe. Das Rad sieht super aus, und die technischen Details sind der Hammer  

Negative Auswirkung Deines Aufbaus: ich baue gerade ein 20 Zoll Cube für meinen Kurzen um, das kommt mir jetzt ein wenig langweilig und häßlich vor


----------



## Surtre (31. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Mach Dich nicht verrückt: Sobald Du geschafft hast etwas zu verbessern* und das auch beim Nutzer ankommt, ist es gut!
*egal ob optisch oder technisch
Bei uns ist letztens ein Kickboard eingezogen und ich hatte keine Zeit groß technisch daran zu werkeln. Die optischen Änderungen daran haben aber trotzdem für Dankbarkeit gesorgt, auch wenn das hohe Gewicht negativ auffiel.


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Januar 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Kickboard



Nicht zufällig die alten Teile von K2?
Davon sind hier 3 Stück im Einsatz und die wurden auch schon getunt.
Meines ist noch aus der Zeit vor der Jahrtausendwende im Erstbesitz, den Rest hab ich bei eBay geschossen und renoviert.


----------



## giant_r (31. Januar 2019)

btw @Surtre ,
wann gibt es was in richtung 24-26"?
ich bin schon gespannt...
gruss aus barcelona


----------



## Surtre (31. Januar 2019)

Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen. Aktuell ist absolut keine Luft dafür.
Mal sehen, welchen Bedarf der Sommer bringt. Im zweiten Halbjahr 2018 sind wir kaum zum Fahren gekommen.



Kwietsch schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig die alten Teile von K2?


Nein, wir mussten aus Zeitmangel neu kaufen.


----------



## Tomsen22 (1. Februar 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
> Mach Dich nicht verrückt: Sobald Du geschafft hast etwas zu verbessern* und das auch beim Nutzer ankommt, ist es gut!
> *egal ob optisch oder technisch



Ne, das Cube wird ja auch ganz geil, denke ich. Mache demnächst vielleicht mal einen Thread auf zum Umbau. An Deinem Orbea sieht man halt, was mit mehr technischem Know-how und dem Auge für Details möglich ist.



> Bei uns ist letztens ein Kickboard eingezogen



Hm....Ich frage mich schon, was ich nach dem Cube machen soll. Kickboard-Tuning wäre eine Idee


----------



## Tidi (2. Februar 2019)

Mega Bike und wunderbarer Aufbauthread!

Falls du das nächste mal am Bike stehst und n Messgerät zur Hand hast, kannst du bitte mal senkrecht das Maß von der Sitzrohroberkante bis zum Boden messen. Da ich jetzt auch sowas haben will, muss ich mal messen, wann kleen Pepe da druff passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retzbrenner (23. Mai 2019)

Super schönes Rad. Respekt!

Basteln auch gerade an einem MX 20 rum.
Hätte eine Frage zu den Kurbeln. Sind die Gewindeeinsätze für die Pedale selbst gedreht, oder kann man die kaufen?


----------



## Surtre (23. Mai 2019)

Danke!
Für die Kurbel vom MX20 habe ich die Gewindeeinsätze und die Versteifungshülsen selbst gefertigt.


----------



## Tidi (2. Juni 2019)

Mega das Bike!!!!!!


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Bei uns ist letztens ein Kickboard eingezogen und ich hatte keine Zeit groß technisch daran zu werkeln.



Kickboard? Echt jetzt???


----------



## Surtre (2. Juni 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> Kickboard? Echt jetzt???


Nur für den Weg zur Schule.



Tidi schrieb:


> Mega das Bike!!!!!!


Vielen Dank! 

Das Orbea hat heute Flugstunden auf der BMX-Bahn gesammelt. Heute Mittag versuche ich mal beim Nachfolgerad weiterzukommen.


----------



## Tidi (2. Juni 2019)

Hab heut ein recht gut erhaltenes 20er MX als ganz gute Basis für n schmalen Taler bekommen, mal sehn, was draus wird ... wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht dein Niveau erreichen! Aber danke für viel Inspiration!!!!!!


----------

